# Kramerpit's 29 gallon extravaganza!



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

Now that I got your attention, here's my 29 gallon cichlid tank. Its been up for about 2 months but I just began stocking it this week. I told all my buddies they were welcome to buy a fish to add to the tank. They all got really into it, they each have 2 to 4 fish each. I've only bought a pleco and the orange african.

well without further adu....... the residents...










this one is a jellybean cichlid, atleast thats what the lady at the petstore said.










next up is the firemouth, just added him today.










this is the only cichlid I own. an african.

one of these is an acai cichlid and the other im not sure









this is the Pacu










this is big tire track eel









this is the green terror.










this is the jack dempsy


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

how long do you plan on keeping them in a 29? the pacu alone will take up 2/3 the entire volume of the aquarium when fully grown


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Kramer you should research a few of these fish and decide what to get rid of and what to keep. Really, none of them will be good long term in a 29 gallon, and the jack dempsy, pacu, and green terror probably couldn't even work in a 55 gallon together.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah. Eel and pacu both get rather large last I checked.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

This is how big Pacu's get:










It looks like you have a Metriaclima Greshakei female and a Colbalt Zebra in the 4th photo. The JD looks like it will be a nice one!


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

your pacu looks me like a red belly priahna to me


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

jcushing said:


> how long do you plan on keeping them in a 29? the pacu alone will take up 2/3 the entire volume of the aquarium when fully grown


Im getting a bigerr tank, I have the stand and the lid for a 55 gallon. I just started back into the hobby, so Im taking it slow. I just want to see if I can get something bigger than a 55 before I get the 55. I would like a 100 gallon but Im not sure If I have the room.

Also when I get the bigger tank, My brother is buying the 29 gallon and taking his 3 fish with it. And it shouldn't belong before my other buddies will get dragged into this. This hobby is addicting.

Thanks for all the coments


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Kramerpit said:


> jcushing said:
> 
> 
> > how long do you plan on keeping them in a 29? the pacu alone will take up 2/3 the entire volume of the aquarium when fully grown
> ...


Tire track eel needs a 180 by himself and the pacu probably needs at least a 180 to himself too.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Lets see some more pics of the JD!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

*Welcome... to cichlids and to the forum!* Seems like you are starting out the way a majority did (including myself) 29 is a popular size and seems like good starter tank for a regular community tank for mollies, neons, tigerbarbs and such. But as you have found out, cichlids are not, well, "regular". :lol: 
Not only that but not a Cichlids are compatable. You have Africans and Central/South Americans mixxed. Not a good idea. Your friends picking out you fish sounds fun but unfortunatly you need to research what each species requires and try to select what you want to go with. food, water parimeters, and decor is the start.
Don't get distraught or frustrated. Just spend some time here in the forums and in the forum library... Obviously you like fish and computers so this should be fun! Some here may come across a little harsh, but they really want what is best for you and your fish in the long run.
I started with a 29, then moved to a 40g long, now working on a 180g all in a little over a year. :wink:


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

Hoosier Tank said:


> *Welcome... to cichlids and to the forum!* Seems like you are starting out the way a majority did (including myself) 29 is a popular size and seems like good starter tank for a regular community tank for mollies, neons, tigerbarbs and such. But as you have found out, cichlids are not, well, "regular". :lol:
> Not only that but not a Cichlids are compatable. You have Africans and Central/South Americans mixxed. Not a good idea. Your friends picking out you fish sounds fun but unfortunatly you need to research what each species requires and try to select what you want to go with. food, water parimeters, and decor is the start.
> Don't get distraught or frustrated. Just spend some time here in the forums and in the forum library... Obviously you like fish and computers so this should be fun! Some here may come across a little harsh, but they really want what is best for you and your fish in the long run.
> I started with a 29, then moved to a 40g long, now working on a 180g all in a little over a year. :wink:


Thanks for the advice, I am atleast glad to hear I'm not the only person who's made these mistakes. I got the fish then started to research, not the best way to go about things. But we are all having a blast. Thanks for the advice. Hiope to see you around the forums Hoosier.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I've made these mistakes too. Fortunately I was in a place to either buy the tank needed or return the fish.

My Pacu made a 400g tank look small. You are talking about a fish that can and will easily reach 2 feet, even 3.

The rest of the fish can't be promised to work in a 55 or 100g tank. What needs to happen here is hard, but it needs to happen. The african should not be in with SA/CA fish. End of discussion. It is also going to be too large for this tank.

The gt/jd/fm would need a 100 to co-exist, not thrive. The "jellybean" is a dyed parrot fish. It is a monster of a hybrid and is likely dyed. Dying fish is a horrible practice and you should slap the lady at the petstore for selling them.

You should then slap her if she knew these were all going in one tank. The goldfish in there are bad news too. Goldfish sold cheap(feeders) are notorious carriers of disease.

I'm really sorry to repeat what has been and will be said over and over, but the action needed on this tank is more urgent than I'm sure you know. You have some very aggressive fish in this tank that will quickly begin to take eachother out.

I don't want to be mean, and I definately don't want to discourage you. I just know how frustrating it can be to have a tank destined for failure. I would return essentially everything. I have kept FM's in 29g tank successfully, but they don't take to tankmates very well. You tank would work great with 2 angel fish, or bolivian rams, or many, many other options. I would attempt to return them ASAP so you can have a chance to get it right, and in the end have a happier experience in this awesome hobby.

Further, I'm going to point you to some reading incase you don't know already. With a tank that is just stocked with fish, you are headed into the dreaded cycle and could start losing fish like crazy. Don't be tempted to start throwing chemicals at the tank to take care of problems. The solution to 50% of tank problems is water changes and filtration, the other 50% of problems start from stocking and not researching. Right now... you're in for a steep learning curve.

These are all good info and I would highly recomend trying to find the time to digest these. You'll be thankful you did later:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/water_changes.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/test_kits.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/w ... mistry.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/w ... atment.php

If I could do it all over again I really wish someone would have slapped me in the face with all this info. When I started out I didn't research a darn thing and not only did I nearly quit the hobby because of frustration, I lost a **** of a lot of money.

Good luck! If you have any questions feel free to hit me up(pm) or over at www.allthingsdempsey.com as UC(SA/CA mod.)


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

heres some new pics


----------

